# Phal. Dos Pueblos - Help!!



## ORG (Mar 1, 2007)

I am looking for a picture of *Phal. Dos Pueblos*. I am writing just this time an article about Henry Wallbrunn and his hybridizing line. He has made many crosses with this extraordinary Phalaenopsis Hybrid but I could not find a picture of.
Perhaps somebody has a picture of this extraordinary hybrid

I know that pictures were published in AOS Bulletin August 1957 page 569 and june 1963 page 485 but I have not these issues.

For this time best greetings

Olaf


----------

